# Sassy's Journal



## SassyPoppet (Mar 18, 2019)

*Current State of Affairs:
*
Female, 47, 5'9
HW: 246 (good times)
CW: 206
Post menopause, no periods, hysterectomy. I don't do hormones as there hasn't been a need thus far. 

Per my DEXA, I'm sitting at 38%BF - this is changing fast. Normal for me is 18%ish. 

Macros: 
I keto. I do not do TKD or CKD. 
I eat at a deficit. Have had a full panel done, and my doc supports what I'm doing. All of it. He answers the questions I ask but does not volunteer information. Professionally I do not cross his lines, but he's willing to guide as he knows I'm dead set on accomplishing what I want to do. I love him for this.

I track all supplements, food, water etc in cronometer cause I like all the data. 

*Supplementation
*fish pill, chlorofresh, D3 with VitK, VitC, B complex I created, Iron, Zink, Choline and Inositol, LCarnitine Tartrate, Vitex Agnus, Meltonin, and track my sodium, potassium, and magnesium like a hawk and supplement as appropriate (with keto this is a must). I'm a biochemist/mathematician before yell at me. 

*Workouts*
Long term history – I played two collegiate sports and cheered. My hubs was military. We lifted daily up until the day he passed – he ran our apple juice (what he fondly called it). 

Anyhoo, I didn’t do _anything_ for 6 years after that. The last two have been half-assed attempts to stand up straight. 

For the past 3 months –
I currently do a boot camp style work out 3-4 days a week with my kidlet. This has to stay for as long as she wants to do it.

Lifting I do a 5 day split 
Monday – chest and triceps
Tuesday – back and biceps
Wednesday – abs (planks, flat bench leg raise – or candle****ers is what I fondly call them, crunches)
Thursday – legs
Friday – back and shoulders
Saturday – biceps and triceps
Saturday morning yoga (again, the kidlet, non-negotiable).  

For example, it being Monday – I did:
4 25s 25 lbs kettlebells (I sometimes start with 50 end with 50)
3 12s 75 lbs – barbell bench press
3 12s 75 lbs – barbell incline bench press
3 12s 60 lbs – butterfly
3 12s 20 lbs – dumbbell fly
3 12s 20 lbs – cable cross over
3 12s 45 lbs – EZ bar triceps extension
3 12s 20 lbs – dumbbell standing triceps extension
3 12s 20 lbs – dumbbell standing one arm triceps extension

I am taking measurements and pics once a week. I’m averaging 1 to 2 pounds a week loss – I note this will slow substantially. 

*Goal *
Lean AF
All the muscles
MILF 
Hahaha shush the haters, yeah I want to be healthy, duh. 

*Why I’m Here*
Education, insight, hands on experience, understanding that we all do things differently and for different reasons. None of them better or worse than the other. I simply seek information and guidance to make applicable decisions for myself.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2019)

Looking forward to this!  Get'em!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2019)

When you say hasn't been a need for hormones, this is based on bloodwork?


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 18, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you say hasn't been a need for hormones, this is based on bloodwork?



Nope - I thought I'd wing it - it makes things so much more fun...

But seriously, note the "Have had a full panel done, and my doc supports what I'm doing. "


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 18, 2019)

Apple juice?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 18, 2019)

Does an online pool game wound familiar to you...
At all?


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 18, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Apple juice?



just something fun my husband called a cycle - irrelevant to here, but a nice memory for me, is all


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 18, 2019)

SassyPoppet said:


> just something fun my husband called a cycle - irrelevant to here, but a nice memory for me, is all


Ahhh....wasn’t sure. Apple juice is delicious


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 18, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> Does an online pool game wound familiar to you...
> At all?



huh? I guess not..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 18, 2019)

SassyPoppet said:


> huh? I guess not..



Sassy was a milf on a multiplayer online pool game. At least 10years ago.   The one possibility where thanos gets defeated also made me think. It might been you. Also greeted with a "howdy"



Welcome


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 18, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> Sassy was a milf on a multiplayer online pool game. At least 10years ago.   The one possibility where thanos gets defeated also made me think. It might been you. Also greeted with a "howdy"
> 
> Welcome



Haha, that's awesome! Alas not me  And thank you!


----------



## snake (Mar 18, 2019)

Glad you started this thread. I am fond of details and record keeping also; it's a great way to quantify how far you've come.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2019)

Well hell...welcome! I can see you just might hang around for a while!

I don't see you talking about using any steroids at the moment and that's a smart thing....unless you dipped into the apple juice..lol

Sounds like you know what you're doing and with the fact that you lost massive weight in the past...you know to an extent what it takes...BUT

It won't ever stay a weight loss until you make it your lifestyle ...as your goal is "lean as fuuuck" it's some hard ass work but you sound like you can do it...

We are all here for advice .....which ever direction you decide to go!

Keep kicking ass!!!


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 18, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Well hell...welcome! I can see you just might hang around for a while!
> 
> I don't see you talking about using any steroids at the moment and that's a smart thing....unless you dipped into the apple juice..lol
> 
> ...



Hi there Jenn! Thank you very much - it's been a long road and i'm taking major time to do this. So i'm pumped, all puns intended. 

No apples yet - still laying the foundation and doing some research. It is something I will be incorporating. 

Look forward to the ride!


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 19, 2019)

One other thing.  Very impressed with your attitude and your dedication.  Seems like you are in this for the long haul.  When ever you reach a point where you feel your progress is lacking, make sure you reach out.  We will be here to help push you through.  As you know, this isn't an easy life style.  We all need to be pushed now and again. Good luck on reaching your goals.  

Mo


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks Moo I appreciate it 
Did the bootcamp and lifted this AM- will post that in a bit when back at a PC. Slurping beans at the moment.. good day.

Btw.. baby traps are poking up...


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 19, 2019)

And Mo, but I like Moo too


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 19, 2019)

SassyPoppet said:


> And Mo, but I like Moo too



Moo works too.  lol  Can see those baby traps coming.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

Uh oh, sassys a cutie


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 19, 2019)

Mo goes Moo when I am behind him......:32 (19):



SassyPoppet said:


> And Mo, but I like Moo too


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2019)

SassyPoppet said:


> Thanks Moo I appreciate it
> Did the bootcamp and lifted this AM- will post that in a bit when back at a PC. Slurping beans at the moment.. good day.
> 
> Btw.. baby traps are poking up...
> ...



good god woman! You just posted a pic on this forum and you are attractive. 

That was a very, very poor decision. I leave all my sexual harassment for German because I am in a committed online relationship. I cannot guarantee your safety from others anymore. 

Good luck, hot stuff.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 19, 2019)

Is this when I start sending the Weiner pics?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 19, 2019)

Glad you made a journal thread! This will be helpful and we will all support you! Excited to see the transformation!


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Is this when I start sending the Weiner pics?



I get cc’ed on all shlanger pics. See rule 17.5


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 19, 2019)

Lmao...we have a lot of children on this board...get used to it!!!


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 21, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Lmao...we have a lot of children on this board...get used to it!!!



Indeed.. anyhoo -

*Tuesday *went ok - the 0530 bootcamps are killing me but gawd forbid I get in the way of my baby living her dream.

Lift wise was back/bi -
4 25s kettlebells - 50 start 50 end
4 12s 80lbs wide grip lat pulldowns
3 12s 75lbs barbell bent over row
3 12s 75lbs vbar pull downs
4 12s 75lbs rev grip lat pulldowns
3 8s 75lbs barbell deadlift
3 12s 25lbs dumbbell alternate bi curl
3 10s 25lbs cross body hammer curl 
3 12s 75lbs close grip cable curl 

*Wednesday *is rest - just continued to dink around in the garage trying to make room to lift at home and around 45 on the home elliptical to keep the dust at baby
*
Thursday *
05****ing30 bootcamp

Legs (thinking about moving this to the start of the week)
4 25s 25bs kettlebells - 50 start 50 end
6 8s   85lbs barbell squats
3 12s 45lbs barbell lunges (i suck at lunges and am working on the form more than anything)
4 12s 75 thigh abductor
4 12s 75 thigh adductor
4 12s 75 leg extensions
4 12s 75 seated leg curl
3 12s 75 seated calf raise (barbell)

Macros are on point for how I'm eating - all meat, green veggies, good fats (avo, coconut etc) - I'm not doing any dairy barring the 1.5 teaspoon of cream in the morning coffee. 
Literally weighing everything that goes in my mouth (shut up), and it's tedious - it's working so I continue. I cycle between 1200-1400 calories through the week so as not to reach an equilibrium due to how low I am eating. I am not doing any cheat meals built in, and sadly, no alcohol at the moment. I am simply shedding weight. 


As far as workouts go, I've put them together myself based on what I have access to - and will be moving to lifting at home asap. I have the following at home:

- adjustable olympic weight bench with leg developer and squat rack 
- 300 lbs and olympic bar
- 5-35 lb kettlebells
- 5, 10, 15 "hand weights"
- and I am putting together a homemade version of TRX / bands as my daughter really likes to use those
- 10lb and 40lb weighted vest
- elliptical machine

I really want a squat cage, and am looking to get dumbbells - cost effectively.. I'm thinking with those things rounding stuff out, I should be able to do everything at home which would be awesome for me time wise. I have 3 months of downtime, I really want to use them as effectively as I can but not over do it as I am wont to do when I am driven to do something. 

Any advice on a routine for home would be most welcomed - I'm currently leaning out, working form, and attempting to advance weight where I can. I am not adding gear as of yet and won't through the 3 months. That's phase 2. 

Looking forward to Sunday's weigh in and measuring. 

Onward we go!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2019)

You could get in a great lower day with what you currently have in that list. 

Just quick off the top of my head:

Squats of all kinds
Lunges
Bell swings 
Belt squats
Hip thrust/Bridges
Deads of all kinds
Farmers walks 

So an example day could be:
10 minute walk to get the blood flowing 
5 minute accumulation of kettlebell swings
Heavy squat
Romanian deadlift
Lying ham curl


Only limited by your creativity.


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 22, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> You could get in a great lower day with what you currently have in that list.
> 
> Just quick off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



yeah i do need to add more (heavy) to my leg lifts - the thing with squats, i'm hesitant to go heavier - there's rarely anyone at the place I go in between their boot camps, and they don't have a squat rack (yet) - they are new etc. I feel I could go much heavier if I had more security in doing so. There's a sled I like pushing around as well.. good for aggression hah.

thanks very much for the suggestions


----------



## SassyPoppet (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm tired today, so it was a push to get done - bi/tri this morning with 3 sets of squats just cause...  and bootcamp this afternoon - have I said how much I'm not liking bootcamp?
Also, I think I'm fighting the bug that's going around, but mama can't get down so we'll power through. Hopefully. 

oh - I tried an earthquake bar this morning - that was weird and felt kind of gimicky - with the straps and kettlebells.. maintaining control of the set up was interesting

Lifting this weekend is going to be off - got a soccer tournament all weekend - probably will skip tomorrow since we start so early - and just double up Sunday. Depends on how well we do is how long the tourny goes. 

Coffee.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Sometimes when I start the day tired and have to force myself to hit the gym, I have some of my best workouts.  Glad to see you push through it.


----------



## SassyPoppet (May 8, 2019)

So, I'm back - ended up having to have surgery on my leg after taking a spill on a ladder 

Finally cleared to start lifting again, lightly - so starting over simply - doing the 5x5 run for 12 weeks / light cardio on off days. 

Good times.


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2019)

Was wondering where you went. Welcome back.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2019)

No more climbing ladders in flip flops, sassypoopy.


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2019)

Welcome back ya klutz! :32 (20):


----------



## Straight30weight (May 8, 2019)

Welcome back. Sucks about the leg but glad you’re cleared to get back to it.


----------



## motown1002 (May 8, 2019)

Welcome back, now get back to work.    Glad your ok.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2019)

SassyPoppet said:


> So, I'm back - ended up having to have surgery on my leg after taking a spill on a ladder
> 
> Finally cleared to start lifting again, lightly - so starting over simply - doing the 5x5 run for 12 weeks / light cardio on off days.
> 
> Good times.



i was coming off a 10ft old wooden ladder, off of my roof.   One of the main posts had a crack in it by the time i got down.......fuk

Good to hear your back to normal


----------

